# My 100G RR Tank Build



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey guys, got into the hobby Last sept. In 4 months, moved from 30g to now a just finished cycled 100g tank 

Equipment list:

100g oceanic 60x18x19 tank
30-40ish g sump
MP10
MP40
Cad lights 1220 protein skimmer
2 ReefKeeper/Evergrow 24inch units

I don't know what i'm doing with the aquascape on the right. I'm fairly happy with the left/mid. Having such a wide tank, i felt i could only do something simple. 

Tomorrow will transfer my 30g to my 100g. Pretty excited. Finished cycling as of last week. Then my 30g will be for sale and i'll get rid of the whole system cheap


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking good!!!

Love the aqua scape. I really need to redesign mine to a more clean & simple look like yours.

Keep it up, hopefully the transition goes well!!! All the best!

Following.

Vinoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey, update time!

So I had my plumbing done, if you need PVC, go to JJ Downs down around bloor/islington. Great guys, the customer service guy worked with me for over an hr. Prices are decent i believe. All plumbing except drain from bulkhead to sump was 60 in total. I went with the durso standpipe. 

Anyways Aquascape is fairly finished. I'm not so happy about the right side. I want more space on the substrate for corals. Guess thats what happens with an 18inch front to back tank. 

Moved over all my coral, and my 2 clowns and blenny looks happy too. Also just added a Flame angel and Yellow Tang. I know flame angels are famous for nipping at corals. I'll keep an eye on him and I always feed generously.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the rockscape dude! This is almost what mine looks like and I think the arches and hiding spots are a unique idea to have in a reef. Most people just pile rock up to the heavens but hiding spots are always good for NPS and other low light corals.

The only problem I see is its now empty


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

haha thanks man, do you have a build thread where I can follow.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

y4zhuang said:


>


Very nice! Reminds me of when I moved everything over from a 35 to a 90- it looked so bare! Give it 6 months and I'm sure it will be so much more full-looking... 

.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

looks good dude! gll with the new setup!


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

Love the aquascape. Tunnels and caves great for fish and corals.
Looking forward to seeing the growth in the future


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks good. Reminds me a lot of my own aquascaping. 

For the right side you could put a space on the last few rocks, the bridge it to the main section. At the base of the right side you could have a curving island toward the front panel for a zoa garden. Just an idea if you were still thinking about any adjustments.

What are your livestock plans?


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

So day 2 of getting my Tang, I see black pepper like spots. Did a quick google search and saw that it looked like Black Ich. Last night I managed to catch it and did a FW dip. I think I got the Ich when it was just starting. Well I just assumed because it developed the dark spots within 24 hours. I dipped for 3 minutes and was still swimming well. Still just as a precaution, i threw it back into the tank. Inspected it and so far no black spots. Still eating/active, no odd movements or closed fins prior and after the dip. This morning around 7am, I woke up for work and checked it out, briefly turned lights on and saw it was sleeping, looked a bit pale and had the brown spot on him, but seems normal since thats what they do when they sleep. Will check it tonight when I get home around 8pm. Anything to look out for? Precautions. I don't know if i can catch him again since I was pretty lucky the first time


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

could it be a sting from one of your corals?


I know my clownfish used to get stung a little by I think my frogspawn.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Yah I know what the clownfish spots look like. One of my false peculiar has black spots over his body from hosting my frogspawn, however the spots on the yellow tang are like on top or outside of the skin. Also looks like pepper flakes. Tiny and hard to see. Imagine splinters on the tank. They're elevated on top of the skin. I'll provide updates. Sucks this was the first experience I've ever had with a tang. I know part of the reason I wanted to get in the hobby was a yellow tang


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Thinking of my stocking list for fish. I know i might be able to have a couple tangs. Due to the 5 ft length of the tank. So far I have

Oce. Clown
Pec. Clown
Yellow tang
Flame angel
Bicolor blenny.

I'm thinking maybe 2 or 3 more. 

I'm looking for personality and active. But I can only feed at nights, get home from work around 8pm. Out the door at 7 am. So no anthis

I'm big with coloration too. Maybe six line wrasse or hawkfish. Must be reef safe and compatible with what I have already


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Update. Alk a bit low mag and calc a bit high. Check out flav at advanced reef aquatics if you haven't.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Check out my first video. Want to learn how to video edit, in the meantime just put this out to see what the gopro can do.

Leaving for Maui next week for Vacation, any suggestions on where to go?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Tank looks awesome.
Anywhere there is water in Maui is a good place to be. 
Just avoid the volcanoes.


----------

